# What Is Your Favorite "O Tu Palermo?



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

I have been studying this aria for my voice lessons. Even though it is a bit low for my voice, it is a wonderful vocal exercise. There are simply a ton of YouTube recordings of this piece. I find my favorite is (gasp-no great surprise) Cesare Siepi as Fiesco. He has that incredible gravitas, that darkness on every note, even in the middle register, that is just so incredibly appealing. There is also my favorite runner-up, Italian basso Nicola Rossi-Lemeni, although to me he sounds like a Russian basso profundo. There are also numerous versions that simply aren't worth listening to -- those people shall go unnamed. 

Do you like the aria, and if so, what is your favorite performance of it?

Salute a tutti, 

George


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Barelytenor said:


> I have been studying this aria for my voice lessons. Even though it is a bit low for my voice, it is a wonderful vocal exercise. There are simply a ton of YouTube recordings of this piece. I find my favorite is (gasp-no great surprise) Cesare Siepi as Fiesco. He has that incredible gravitas, that darkness on every note, even in the middle register, that is just so incredibly appealing. There is also my favorite runner-up, Italian basso Nicola Rossi-Lemeni, although to me he sounds like a Russian basso profundo. There are also numerous versions that simply aren't worth listening to -- those people shall go unnamed.
> 
> Do you like the aria, and if so, what is your favorite performance of it?
> 
> ...


Here is Cesare Siepi. Wow, what a voice.


----------

